# Perfect Viewer Help



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice for using Perfect Viewer.  I just started reading comics and a friend suggested this was a great app.  I wasn't sure how to load the comics onto the Fire, so I used dropbox.  I can see them great but the issue I'm having is that I cannot add things to My BookShelf.  I get an error that says "Bookshelf folder not specified."  Can anyone help me out to fix this? 
Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Matilda, 

we do have people who use the Fire to read comics...I'm sure someone can help you (just not me  )

Betsy


----------



## matilda314 (May 20, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm still stuck.  Gonna try another program and if not, I guess comics and the Fire just aren't going to work for me


----------

